# Lithobius forficatus



## roach dude (Jan 9, 2006)

i found this species outside and was wondering how to keep it??


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 10, 2006)

roach dude said:
			
		

> i found this species outside and was wondering how to keep it??


stone centipedes dry out MUCH easier than "normal" giant centipedes... 

when collecting i make sure sunlight never touches my collecting bag/containers

any upward shifts in temp could drive the moisture right out of the centipede

when keeping these in captivity i make sure their cages have VERY LOW ventilation.

a full grown L. forfi can take live 2 week old crickets or equivalent

feed babies dead crickets.

average lifespan 2-4 years


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jan 10, 2006)

Lithobius forficatus are pretty easy and fun to care for... i've kept a group of them last year and the secret of their happiness is pretty much just keep them humid and not too hot. They're tiny 'pedes but i found them really cute and easy, i even had babies in the summer . Have fun!!!!


----------



## 324r350 (Jan 10, 2006)

A good feeding technique is to leave a portion of exoskeleton removed, as stone centipedes wont eat it
half of a cricket (front or back) is a good food decision as they will enjoy crawling inside of it and hollowing it out
they prefer to hide instead of burrow, so i keep a leaf in the corner of the container
i know many people claim they require lots of moisture, but I have had no problem keeping open top but a moist substrate
a damp paper towel is also sufficient


----------



## roach dude (Jan 14, 2006)

i looked in the tub i was keeping it in yesturday...... couldnt c it ... still havent found it lol probably escaped lol!


----------



## 236260 (May 20, 2006)

I collected four specimens of lithobius forficatus today. I intend to acquire a smaller enclosure, as my only one available is a five gallon aquarium. It will be difficult to monitor their well being in such a large container, as the largest is only an inch in length. 

I have a single scutigera coleoptrata in a eight inch length by five inch width by 6 inch depth container. It does very well and eats voraciously. Does anyone have an opinion on how adequate such a container will be for four stone centipedes? I am assuming that they will do well communally, as that is how I found them.


Would the scutigera do better in the large container as it does not require as much moisture? And it is not a burrower?


----------



## Bunyan van Asten (Mar 6, 2017)

roach dude said:


> i looked in the tub i was keeping it in yesturday...... couldnt c it ... still havent found it lol probably escaped lol!


It might have burrowed itsself, mine did that too


----------



## BobBarley (Mar 6, 2017)

Bunyan van Asten said:


> It might have burrowed itsself, mine did that too


"roach dude" has not logged on since 2007.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bunyan van Asten (Mar 7, 2017)

BobBarley said:


> "roach dude" has not logged on since 2007.


Ayy


----------

